# wild camping eastbourne



## phil4francoise

Hi all ,we are currently parked up on Bexhill sea front ,does anyone know what Eastbourne is like for overnight parking anywhere on the sea front


----------



## Popo

We live in eastbourne and I have often seen motorhomes parked up on Prince William Parade which is to the left of the Swiiming pool if you are facing the sea. Coming in on the A259 from Bexhill take the left into Princes road at the roundabout by the church after ASDA. Then first left into Ramsey way, go to the bottom and turn right into Prince william parade and park up on the road side on the left. Coming in this way you are in the right direction. Its quite quiet around there at night.
There are also parking places at to top end of the sea front past the Wish Tower but new parking fees have been installed and I am not sure if these are now pay.
Hope this helps 
Joyce


----------



## Andysam

Overnight is ignored, NCP during the day. 

Overnight a few hundred yards to the right (East) of the pier and the road is wide enough to park end on. Handy as you can put the front wheels on the kerb (very wide promenade) and level up. Nice back drop with the hill leading up to Beachy Head. The very centre of town is no more than 5 mins walk.


----------



## 96706

There are often MHs parked on the side of the road out of Eastbourne beyond the Western Lawns towards St Bedes School and Beachy Head. Can't imagine they have a problem there and the parking fees only apply up until 6pm. Only problem you might have is that it is quite a slop and putting ramps down rather advertises the fact that you are "at home" - otherwise once blinds are drawn who's to know if you are in or the van is just parked unoccupied overnight? Not sure what time you have to feed the meter in the morning but guess it is certainly by 8am, maybe earlier.

Mrs. D


----------



## n4ked

*eastbourne*

any updates on parking in Eastbourne as am there next weekend and dont think i can fit in soverign leisure car park as too wide


----------



## cabby

The only two safe from clamping or charges are as already mentioned. East of the swimming pool(soveriegn centre)on Prince William Parade.or on the sea front west of the pier near the Grand hotel.
Anywhere else will be covered by parking meters.but of course if your van is not a startling surprise to the eye you may find room on one of the may side streets off the sea front, without a meter.
If I can remember a spot suitable for what size van I will post it on your thread.

cabby


----------



## n4ked

Thanks cabby,i will be visiting soverign leisure as my friend is the manager there but not sure of the width on the barrier, I am about 2.7 wide and 7 m long


----------



## 96706

Hi n4Ked

As Popo suggests, the closest parking area will be Prince Williams Parade, which if you arrive early in the day, you may get within a few metres of the Sovereign Centre ( view it on ggogle maps).
Or from the eastern end, is a short walk along the beachland. 
As another place of interest, a bit further east is the Sovereign Harbour complex, which may also be worth a stroll around, if you have time.

Maybe your friend could arrange somewhere for you to park at the Centre itself? Unless it's a surprise visit :lol: 

****


----------



## n4ked

Thanks for that, he knows we are coming and have used soverigns car park in our classic dub but our hymer is I think too wide for the barrier


----------



## 96706

Down the lefthand side of the Centre is a service road, might it be possible to see if you could park there ?


----------



## n4ked

n4ked said:


> Thanks for that, he knows we are coming and have used soverigns car park in our classic dub but our hymer is I think too wide for the barrier


Quick update managed to get the Hymer through the new barriers with ease being installed at Soverign Leisure, hope they dont put the height restriction on, however on Saturday evening at 6pm one staff member had her Vauxhall Corsa window smashed so we decided to park outside our friends place as did not want anyone breaking windows as we had the dog and cat inside. Also noticed two campers parked at the rear entrance to Morrisons.


----------



## cabby

Morrisons, do we have a Morrisons in Eastbourne now then. :roll: :roll: since when and where is it.
glad to hear all went well and you enjoyed your stay.



cabby


----------



## 96706

Not Eastbourne.

Presume it's either Seaford or Hastings perhaps.


----------

